

Ask YC:  Do you know of any web 2.0 sites where most users are computer illiterate? - amichail

And do these computer illiterates contribute much content to the site?<p>This is interesting because the ad revenue from such a site could be much greater than average as computer illiterates are more likely to click on ads (not even knowing they are ads).
======
TheTarquin
MySpace. I can't count the number of people have asked me some version of
"Dude, you're good at computers? Can you help me make a bitchin' MySpace
page?"

Admittedly, as the saying goes, the plural of "anecdote" is not "data", but it
seems to me that MySpace is a wealth of user-created content primarily created
by the computer illiterate (incomputerate?).

------
bmaier
At its loosest description, email is a social network and a ton of otherwise
computer illiterate people use it daily.

------
aykall
Well, I'm saying this but I'm not based on any data, it is just my opinion.
You will find tons of computer illiterates on Facebook and MySpace. When I say
tons I really mean it. Those users, based on my observations, really have a
higher ad-click rate but social networks at the same time have a low click
rate. When surfing those sites people are usually just "wasting" some time and
they know what they are looking for: they wanna know more about life of
others...

------
allanscu
Any picture-only type website doesn't require much from the user. So I Picasa
and Flickr and YouTube (and web 1.0's hotornot.com) fall within this category.

It doesn't take much to look at a picture/video and click. Or if they want to
submit their own content, it isn't hard to browse, upload and submit.

------
izak30
In my experience, when people are becoming computer literate, they get exposed
to: Webmail, Search, Wikipedia, Chat Rooms, Online Poker, MySpace, Facebook,

In no particular order.

I think that the mobile web would be a place to make a killing on ads once
it's mainstream, no computer required.

------
bayareaguy
I think you may need to define computer literacy a little more, but I suspect
most users of YouTube and various online gaming forums may qualify.

